# penn 990 mag reel question



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

i recently bought a penn 990 mag reel from a neighbor. he recieved it as a gift several years ago and never used it.would this reel have any practical use if matched to a surf rod? would it be better used as part of a trolling rig? any ideas or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i've had one since they first came out, without a doubt still the best big surf reel in my bag, throws good, unbeatable drag, and holds a lot of big line. it is big when compared to the newer reels, but i will have to wait and see if my 6500's/525/535's are still going with no repairs after 15 years.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

As you know the spool on the 990 is kind of large. It can be used for surf fishing but I have noticed that it becomes hard to hold with heavy weights. You can not get your thumb around the spool and therefore your grip is not as secure. The spool will often slip under your thumb during the power stroke of a cast when trying to chunk out 8+ ozs. I have large hands and I still have to dry them and the spool before each heavy/long cast. My 990s are loaded with 30 lb. string and mounted on the heavy old storm rods for the heaviest of surf work. However, I actually like the 990s best fished out of the boat, on 7' bait rods, when ancored up and lobbing massive hunks of cut bunker to the big Reds, Cobes and Poons. Hope this helps.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

i,ve got the 990,s two smaller brothers 980 and 970 both are good casters. though not in the same league as the real casting reels they will stop a train and winch it back to you without even breaking sweat and keep doing it year in year out with very little maintenance. brilliant reels and about time penn brought them back onto the market.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "hookinfinger",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Oyster",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

I've had a 990 since they first came out. It's been used on 13' Lamiglas surf rods and also 8' Stars for grouper offshore. that reel has never let me down. 
Big Brother I've noticed your'e from Ashville, I visit Canton 4 or 5 times a year and was wondering if you have a casting feild nearby.
CrackerBob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bob,

I assure you that you have never seen a casting field quite like big brothers.......

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

when i get to the cactus patch or crisfield, i'am lost. we need a tree line and about a 50' elevation rise out at the 400' mark. multi-tier obstacle casting, yea, that's the ticket for friday practice, extra points if you have to avoid semi's and backhoes. charlie


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "CrackerBob",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome Longcaster. 

Big Brother sounds like your field will really held your accuracy! Down here you have to watch out for those steaming patties and don't ever turn your back on the bull.


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

thankyou for the welcome. thanks also to the board for the replys regarding the penn 990.as mentioned in several posts it looks to be a workhorse.i think i will spool it will with 25# and see what i can do with it0n a 12ft surf rod. if that does not work out i guess i will use it for wreck fishing,ect. thanks again. dennis


----------

